# Elisha in a Swimsuit.



## Zansho (Jul 21, 2008)

Self-Explanatory.  Elisha in a swimsuit, in hot 105 degree Texas heat! I had high noon sun to deal with, and used my Norman 200B flash to force the sun to become my fill light, instead of my main.  Shot at high noon - somewhat technically challenging, but still fun, nevertheless.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

Kinda cool the pairing of attractive bikini clad female + urban environment w/ graffitti, but sad to say it doesn't really do anything for me. If she were a writer, then that'd be more in tune with the environment, but swimsuit w/ cowboy boots doesn't really resonate "graffitti" to me.

The model is pretty attractive too.


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jul 21, 2008)

The model is smoking hot. I like the scene, but wrong type of model and wardrobe, to me anyway. I would have taken her to a swimming pool and got some fast shutters of her coming out of the water... Well lit under the circumstances nontheless. Did I mention that model is way hot?


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 22, 2008)

Zan, your pics are always so very sharp.  Love it.  I think the boots work here, I think a different swimsuit would have been the kicker, something black or dark colored to kinda go with the feel.  Something dirty


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

Great balance on that first one.  I'll bet that flash was putting out a lot of power.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm totaly digging the boots


----------



## Shibby! (Jul 22, 2008)

The pigeon toe stance in #2 bothers me, but nice work on overcoming the mid day sun!


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 23, 2008)

IMO, the happy colors of the bikini don't fit quite right with her or the surroundings.  She should have taken it off for these 

Actually, it looks like these would be great on B&W film.  A desaturate in GIMP (luminosity) doesn't look half bad, either, but something about her just calls for real, natural, yet fine, grain.


----------



## craig (Jul 24, 2008)

Love the light and the pose in the first shot. Good job in keeping it creative. High sun can be a killer.

Love & Bass


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 24, 2008)

Great job! If theres one think about it and if you look at a lot of my replys it's the same thing LOL. I love the main subject it's always something in the background. Picky? yes but in this case in #1 it's the box thing in upper right.. or  half box.  Either none of it or all of it would look better. First choise is none of it.

Scroll down on the screen in image # 1 just enough till that box thing is gone. Theres still the shadow, but I think it  looks better. Yeah I know, hot model who see's anything else LOL. But really though I think the whole image  would look so much better with out the box thing. (JMO)

 Other then that you did a fantastic job.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 26, 2008)

what no sweat !!!

Marveelous job.


----------

